# In search of great asian grocery store in north shore area



## pdxtonz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping that someone can help point the way to their favourite shop for some asian grocery items that aren't in abundance where we are living (warkworth area).
We'd like to buy a rice cooker, sushi rice (in larger quantities than is available in New World), Nori, green tea, miso paste, etc.
Also looking for sweet brown rice (lundberg sweet brown rice is an example)
Is it called something different here? It's my very favourite rice to use day to day, and would love to have it here if I can.

Anyone have suggestions? 
Thanks!

Hilary


----------

